# Looking at a new 870



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm looking to pick up a new full camo 870 they have two I'm looking at both are super mags one has the 28" barrel the other has the shorter barrel they do not come with any other barrel. Wondering which you guys prefer. I have another shotgun just looking at this one for turkey and coyote hunting


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a 870 fan... just an older one...1950's. I like the longer barrel, but I am not a turkey hunter.


----------



## Woodjr55 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a Mossberg and my dad has a older 870 from the 70's and it feels much better for me personally


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I never did like mossberg, I did have one as a kid... I would rather shoot my old iverJohnson single shot 16...


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

No No The shorter Barrel s what's needed now days. The Long barrel myth is proven to be just that a myth. You Don't get any more speed in fact with lead or hevi shot you lose a smidgen. The distance you can shoot is all the shell and has Nothing to do with barrel length. The pattern is ALL taken care of by the new type chokes. The longer barrel is ONLY a benefit with steel shot ( slow burning powder ) shells, and pass shooting for the longer sight plane. THATS It. Get what is balanced for you the performance is not a factor any more....REALLY !!!


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I have an 870 Mag. W/ 28" barrel that I use for turkey / coyote and I love it. When you pattern it, try 3" as well as 3 1/2" shells. I found that my gun patterns better with 3" because all the shot in a 3 1/2" shell has a problem getting thru that turkey choke without disturbing the shot column. Yours might not, but it might be worth a try if you don't like your 3 1/2" pattern. Other than that I love the gun. Like DD says, I think barrel lenght is your choice for this type hunting.


----------



## Deadshotjonny (Jan 20, 2013)

i have an 870 with a 26inch barrel. i always go with what is more comfortable for me. i've always figured a longer barrel is better, but i really don't notice much difference. its more the choke then the barrel.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the Predator model 870 with the 20" barrel and I like it. I have only got to shoot at one coyote with it but it did the job.

I like the shorter barrel because its just more agile. The way I hunt most shotgun kills are going to have to be a quick shot and it just feels good knowing how fast you can get there with this gun.

Here is the wright up I did on mine.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12951-my-new-toy-rem-870/


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I won a 1300 Win. speed pump, with the short barrel, marketed as a turkey gun, had the WTF emblem on it, was cammo dipped, and all that. It was great for turkey, deer,and predators, but I couldn't hit flying birds to save my life. That short barrel just didn't work for me on flying birds, but it was great for stuff on the ground. I ended up parting with it and going back to my other shotguns with longer barrels, one is 26" single shot 16ga Bakail, the other a 28" 12ga, Mossy. While its true the barrel don't need to be long to get the most out of todays ammo, it helps many of us in our follow through to have those extra couple inches/ounces out there. If you can, I'd shoot both lengths in a couple different scenarios, and see what works better for you. After all thats what really matters most, what works for you, not for the guy beside you.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

for turkey, and other ground hunting

i prefer a shorter barrel on my shotguns

much easier to maneuver with in the brush,and we have lots of brush here in mn.

but if you plan on shooting anything flying woth it,then a longer barrel is a much better choice

or if yoiu plan on using it for both types of hunting,then i would go with a mid length barrel

jm2cw,but i have shotties that are dedicated to each particular hunting style


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

IMO there has never been any pump gun that can match the reliablity of the good old 870!!!


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

IMO there has never been any pump gun that can match the reliablity of the good old 870!!! And that's the truth... I've had mine since I was 15. I am now 22 (ya I know not that long) but tgst thing has been dumped in the bottom of the duck ponds and mud, trained and snowed on, dropped a zillion times and been flawless every time out. I admit, I didn't take care of it like you should and still no problems.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I might buy one this week the synthetic model for $250. Seems like a good deal for a super mag.


----------

